# Härte-Test



## Pan (29. Mai 2002)

Geht mehr an die "Big-Five", aber wer sonst noch mitmachen will, ist natürlich ebenfalls gern gesehen.

Also zur Sache:

Rainer hat vorgeschlagen, kurz vor dem Alpen-Ritt nochmal einen Fitness-Check im Harz zu absolvieren. (Schwerpunkt: Kondi!!) Dachte dabei an das WE 06./07.07. oder 29./30.06. Ob es zwei Tage sein müssen?
Zunächst ist dabei die Gegend um Bad Lauterberg/Herzberg ins Auge gefaßt, weil ich da die ein oder andere Tour halt schon gefahren bin. Möglich wäre aber auch Bad Harzburg (weil näher) oder jeder andere Ort.

In den Wochen davor können wir gerne auch noch mal Deister/Süntel/Bückeberge umpflügen. (Schwerpunkt: Technik!  )

Sacht wat!!!

==============================================
_Eingefügt von Rabbit_

Ich will hier mal die "erarbeiteten" Eckdaten zusammenfassen:

*Termin:* 06.07.2002, 09:00 Uhr!
*Ort:* Herzberg im Harz
*Treffpunkt:* Beschreibung von PAN:
Herzberg findest Du, nehme ich an 
Hier verläßt Du die B 243 in Richtung Sieber und fährst ein gutes Stück an einer Papierfabrik (links) entlang. Am Ende ist dann rechts ein... 

...nein, kein Penny-Markt, ein Getränkehandel - hier parken!! 
==============================================


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Mai 2002)

Hättet ihr nicht Lust am 07.07. zum Marathon in den Solling zu kommen? (www.hochsolling.de)
Da gibts ja z.B. auch ne 112km Runde wo jeder nochmal sehr gut testen kann wie gut er drauf ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (29. Mai 2002)

Bin zwar sowieso Fit wie ein Turnschuh, aber das klingt verlockend. 
Wie dachtet ihr euch denn das mit dem Harz? Tagesausflüge von euch dort hin oder mit Übernachtung dort?
Meine finanziellen Resourcen sind ja schließlich auch irgend wann einmal erschöpft! 
Das ich nochmal ein Wochenende vorher bei euch reinschaue ist wohl klar! Würde dann sogar am liebsten bereits am Freitag anreisen und erst am Sonntag wieder zurück!

Termin: 06/07.07 passt mir besser in meine Planung!

Und Bad Lauterberg fände ich Spitze! Da können wir sicher noch einige unserer neuen Freunde für begeistern 

In diesem Sinne: Nur die Harten kommen in' Garten 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (29. Mai 2002)

klar - bin dabei, Termin muß ich allerdings noch endgültig checken lassen. Evtl. helfen uns die "Harzbiker" bei einer möglichen Unterbringung ?

@rabbit: mit der Unterbringung in hiesigen Gefilden mach Dir mal keine Sorgen ...


----------



## foxi (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Termin: 06/07.07 passt mir besser in meine Planung!*


Ich kann  nur zu dem WE, davor hat mein Bester Kumpel Hochzeit 
Also wenn der Termin am 06/07.07 steht bin ich dabei. Gute Idee von Reiner.


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

OK, dann sehe ich jetzt mal den Termin 06/07.07 als FIX an!

Sagt mal, von euch fährt man doch max. 'ne Stunde in den Harz! Insofern wär doch 'ne Übernachtung dort gar nicht nötig?!
Da könnte man doch am Samstag die Pan'sche Tour um Bad Lauterberg und Sonntag vielleicht noch mal im Deister fahren.
Auch nur so eine Idee!

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *OK, dann sehe ich jetzt mal den Termin 06/07.07 als FIX an!
> 
> Sagt mal, von euch fährt man doch max. 'ne Stunde in den Harz! Insofern wär doch 'ne Übernachtung dort gar nicht nötig?!
> ...



@Rabbit: mein Routenplaner sagt 162 km bei ca 2 Std Fahrzeit (davon ca 45 km Landstr.), also machbar. Am nächsten Tag eine Deisterrunde ? Wenn der Abend vorher nicht zu schlimm war  logisch  notfalls kann man ja im Wald weiter


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

Moin Hattrick!

Hattest Du mir auf dem Himmelfahrt-Event im Harz nicht erzählt, Du hättest nur 'ne Stunde in den Harz gebraucht? 

Und so euphorisch, wie Du dich anhörst scheint ja wieder alles im Lot zu sein, sprich keine Leiden mehr! 
162 km, 2 Stunden? So ein altes Auto hatte ich auch mal


----------



## Hattrick (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Moin Hattrick!
> 
> Hattest Du mir auf dem Himmelfahrt-Event im Harz nicht erzählt, Du hättest nur 'ne Stunde in den Harz gebraucht?
> ...



Fahrzeit nach Hohegeiss ca. 1:45 min, da fast nur Autobahn und Schnellstrasse. Bad Lauterberg: bis Seesen kann man zügig fahren, dann geht es nur noch über Landstrasse. 

Ich versuche heute Abend meine erste kleine Runde (ca 20-30 km Waldautobahn) zu fahren. Das Sprunggelenk wird beim radfahren anscheinend weniger als beim laufen/gehen belastet. Wenn ich absteige wird weiter -schmerzen ignorieren- gehoppelt. Rasenmähen, Einkaufen, Verwandte besuchen ... DANN sind die Schmerzen natürlich unerträglich  (noch ca 2 Wochen bis zur vollständigen Heilung)


----------



## Pan (30. Mai 2002)

Gut, wir halten also fest:

Termin ist Samstag, 06.07.02. 
Location wird Bad Lauterberg (soviel sei verraten: mit der Knollenabfahrt!!  )
Ein Tag reicht, wir übernachten nicht im Harz!
Die Fahrzeit beträgt (einfache Strecke) gut zwei Stunden.
Rabbit reist bereits am Freitag an.
Hattrick bemüht sich, rechtzeitig zu genesen.

Sonntag lassen wir den Druck von der Wasseruhr! 


Nur....ääähhhemmm...Rabbit!!!...Dir ist bewußt(!!???), das heißt....recht zeitig (diesmal auseinander geschrieben  )aus den Federn!!!


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

Du tust gerade so, als wäre ich der Langschläfer!

Bischi war schuld, der wollte morgens noch ein wenig kuscheln  

Prima, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß auch das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Die Fahrzeit beträgt (einfache Strecke) gut zwei Stunden.*


meinste das reicht oder ist das die Anreise??


----------



## Pan (30. Mai 2002)

....willst mich veräpfeln, wa??!! 

Wir biken natüllich den ganzen Tach!!! 
Mittagessen, Kaffeetrinken, Reifenwechsel und Rabbits obligatorische Kettenklemmer eingeschlossen...

...kennst das ja...avisierte 50-60km/1000Hm in gemütlicher Zockelei...


----------



## Hattrick (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *....willst mich veräpfeln, wa??!!
> 
> ...kennst das ja...avisierte 50-60km/1000Hm in gemütlicher Zockelei...  *



jaja kennen wir: also stellen wir uns auf etwa 80 km bei 
ca 1400 Hm  ein.


----------



## Quen (30. Mai 2002)

Selten in einem Thread wie diesem so oft den Bier-Smiley (  ) gesehen 

Das mag ja ne Alpentour werden


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

Hey Quen, Du Marathoni!

Was hast Du hier verloren? Dies ist der FUN-Biker-Thread !!!!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Quen (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hey Quen, Du Marathoni!
> 
> Was hast Du hier verloren? Dies ist der FUN-Thread !!!!
> ...


Bin ich ja gar nicht... 

Aber mal im ernst... fahr doch echt den Mara in HH als Vorbereitung mit - Bischi muss dann halt den Baby-Sitter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffi (30. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute ......
Da unsere Alpenplanung auch in Sack & Tüten ist werde ich versuchen einige Aspiranten zu bewgen mitzukommen,auf den Härtetest .Härtetest bei ca 50-60 KM & 1000 HM  
Was war dann unsere Tour nach Himmelfahrt ?
ca.80 KM & 1900 HM ein Heldendentest  oder was ?  
Ich werde wenn es zeitlich geht dabei sein und denke das wir trotz allem " Härtetest " jede menge Spass haben werden!



na denne Ingo


----------



## Lupus (30. Mai 2002)

macht frei ! Na mal schaun, zwei Tage Harz wären mal wieder drinne.

Lupus


----------



## Harzbiker (31. Mai 2002)

Damit Pan als Raucher nicht ganz alleine dasteht,werde ich auch
dabei sein.Bis jetzt liegt am 06.07. noch nichts weiter an.
Ich gehe davon aus das Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt noch folgen.




harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## gage_ (31. Mai 2002)

Ich bin leider am 06.07.2002 bei der Hochzeit meiner Schwester am Bodensee, bleibe da bis zum 15.07.2002 (zum Glueck mit Bike und genug Bergen in der Umgebung ) .. im Juni muss ich ausserdem terminkalenderbedingt schon mal alles, was laenger als einen Tag dauert prophylaktisch absagen.


----------



## michael59 (31. Mai 2002)

was ist am 07.07. mit dem solling?

infos sind hier  im forum.

michael

der denkt,das er startet


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2002)

... michael, Du ziehst doch wohl einen Marathon nicht der Gelegenheit vor mit den *Big-Five*  'ne gemütliche Runde um Bad Lauterberg zu drehen. 
Das wird sicher ein mords Spaß!!!

Denk mal drüber nach 

Ansonsten viel Glück beim Marathon,
Harry


----------



## Pan (17. Juni 2002)

Moin moin!!

Hier ist sie also, die Tour für Cracks und Könner und solche, die es werden wollen. Das echte Highlight im Westharz setzt aber etwas Kraft, Kondition und Sitzfleisch voraus. 

Von *Herzberg* aus führt die Tour anfangs über einen sehr schmalen Weg, der allerdings gut befahrbar ist. Ab dem *Paradies* geht es dann auf vorwiegend geschottertem Weg hinauf zur *Hanskühnenburg*. Der letzte Anstieg ist recht heftig, aber mit einer guten Krafteinteilung allemal zu meistern. Nachdem man sich in der Baude möglicherweise gestärkt hat, geht es auf breiten Forstwegen weiter *über den Acker*. Es folgt ein Stück (ca.2 km) Straße. Anschließend wird es auf der Wurzelstrecke zum *Oderteich*, die auch teilweise über Bohlen führt, kurzfristig technisch schwierig.

Von dort fährt man am westlichen Ufer des Teiches entlang, die ersten paar Meter auf Forstweg, dann auf wunderschönem Wurzeltrail durch das *Hochmoor*. Am Ende des Oderteiches hält man sich links und fährt immer geradeaus, passiert den *Märchenweg*, bis man letztendlich in den *Bohlweg* einbiegt und bis zur Straße zwischen Torfhaus und Altenau rollt. Diese überqueren und dann gehts auf *legendärem Magdeburger Weg* bergab. Dieser Trail schmiegt sich an die *Steile Wand* an und gestaltet sich als wahre Herausforderung; große Felsbrocken und Wurzeln verblocken den Trail, zudem geht es zur Rechten steil hinunter. Auf den ersten Metern  müssen wohl auch echte Könner wie Lupus oder Schlaffi einige Male absteigen. 

Nachdem man den Magdeburger Weg abgesurft hat, radelt man nun sehr lange relaxermäßig am schönen *Dammgraben*, immer parallel zum Wasser auf nahezu horizontalem Pfad bis zum *Dammhaus*, dann in den *Morgenbrodstaler Graben*, anfangs noch ein breiter Weg, der sich bald zum traumhaften Grabentrail verwandelt, auf dem man es richtig krachen lassen kann. 

Leider läßt es sich nicht vermeiden, die nächsten Kilometer auf der Bundesstraße 242 bis *Sonnenberg* zu biken, da sich hier keine unmittelbare Alternative anbietet. 
Sonnenberg erreicht, fährt man zum *Sonnenberger Graben*, ein weiteres Highlight. Eng und trailig wird´s, zur Rechten fällt der Berg schmal ab, man radelt praktisch auf einem Grat, immer wieder von schönen Aussichten belohnt. 

Nach diesem Traumtrail stellt der *St. Andreasberger Höhenweg* sicher niemanden vor Probleme. Etwas schwieriger wird es, vor allem bei Nässe, auf der *Aschentalshalbe*, wo man bei entsprechendem Wetter allerdings eine wunderschöne Aussicht hat. Der folgende Anstieg zum *Großen Knollen* ist wieder sehr steil. Auf Schotter geht es bergan, hier braucht man nochmal reichlich Kraft. 

Die Abfahrt nach *Bad Lauterberg*, die danach folgt, ist absolut traumhaft, man fährt auf schmalem Saumpfad oberhalb des *Luttertals* entlang und hat dabei, wie so oft im Harz, wunderschöne Aussichten.
Ab den *Kupferroser Schächten* fährt man dann auf leichten Forstwegen zurück in Richtung Ausgangspunkt, dabei sind aber noch einige Höhenmeter zu überwinden.

Alles in allem hat diese Tour das gewisse Etwas, sie ist nicht allzu schwer, bietet aber tolle Wege und eine unglaubliche Anhäufung von Trails, die zu den besten im (West-)Harz zählen. 

Landschaftlich sowie fahrerisch absolut genial !!   

LET´S RIDE IT !!!


----------



## Hattrick (17. Juni 2002)

...kennst das ja...avisierte 50-60km/1000Hm in gemütlicher Zockelei...

... so die theoretische Planung 

@Pan wieviele Leuts werden wir denn am 6.7. sein ?
Beppo
Doris
Foxi
Hattrick
Pan
Rabbit
Reiner

wie befürchtet geht am 7.7. bei mir leider nix


----------



## michael59 (17. Juni 2002)

@ rabitt: ich habe schon gelöhnt und werde dort starten.


die wegbeschreibung von pan klingt ja himmlisch. mit hilfe von harzbiker sollten wir den dann mal als echte B-runde nachfahren.

chubika hat ja angedeutet auch am 07.07. zu starten. ich wünsche euch jedenfalls maximalen spaß


michael,

der heute vin seinem neuen traumrad träumt


----------



## foxi (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> * dann gehts auf legendärem Magdeburger Weg bergab.
> LET´S RIDE IT !!!  *



Der ist ja sooooo guuuuttt Bin den schon mal gefahren nö doch halb geschoben 
Mal sehen wie es am 6.7 wird, dabei sind doch meine Schürfwunden an den Beinen gerade abgeheilt Au weiha !

Was ist den nun los Pan, sprich mal nen Machtwort 6.7 oder 6. und 7.7 Harzbiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *...kennst das ja...avisierte 50-60km/1000Hm in gemütlicher Zockelei...
> 
> ... so die theoretische Planung
> ...



Das Schlimmste hat man halt gleich auf den ersten 10-12 Km - der Anstieg hoch zur Hanskühnenburg, von 250Hm auf 820Hm!!
Wir nehmen uns Zeit (was allerdings voraussetzt, dass wir so gegen 09:00 Uhr in Herzberg starten!!!) und machen Pausen, AVS so zwischen 12-14 km/h (gesamte Tour). Danach bewegst Du Dich mehr oder weniger nur noch zwischen 550-800 Hm. Kilometermäßig issses nicht ganz ohne - bin das Teil in der Kombi zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber 80-90km+/- werdens wohl werden. War aber angekündigt - KONDI !!!

Wir haben aber so ziemlich *IMMER* die Möglichkeit, das Ganze kurzfristig abzubrechen, ins Siebertal abzufahren und zum Start zurückzukehren - no Prob!!!

Teilnehmer? Keine Ahnung! Geh mal davon aus, dass die *Big 5* geschlossenteilnehmen, Harry noch den ein oder anderen "Fischkopp" mitbringt und auch die Harzfraktion der IBC noch ein paar Teilnehmer entsendet...schaun mer mal!!!

Sonntag machen wir dann ne echte *Genießertour* durch die Bückeberge - versprochen!!! 


Doch, doch, is ehrlich so, meine Frau fährt dann auch mit, da kann ich mir keine falschen Versprechungen erlauben!!


----------



## gage_ (17. Juni 2002)

Klingt wirklich sehr gut. Schade, dass ich da nicht beiwohnen kann 

Ich denke uebrigens darueber nach, mir so einen lustigen Daempfer mit Blockierfunktion zu besorgen .. dann fahr ich auch mal B-Touren mit 

Noch mehr Off-Topic: Mein Fully bekommt wohl (weiss noch nicht ob ich's glaube) diese Woche einen eigenen Satz Bremsen, so dass ich dann 2 ganze Bikes habe. Wird nun doch keine M4, weil HOPE offenbar "Probleme mit den Belaegen" hatte und grade neue entwickelt (?) .. erstens nicht absehbar, zweitens suspekt, also werden es jetzt 4 Kolben weniger, aber dafuer erprobt, von Hayes .. und vorne mit Pizzascheibe.


----------



## Pan (17. Juni 2002)

Ach so, das von Foxi eingeforderte "Machtwort": 

Wir fahren am 06.07. im Harz und am 07.07. in den Bückebergen!!!


----------



## Hattrick (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Ach so, das von Foxi eingeforderte "Machtwort":
> 
> Wir fahren am 06.07. im Harz und am 07.07. in den Bückebergen!!! *



6.7. geht klar, 7.7. wie oben erwähnt leider nicht (zu 99% man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben) .
Mit meiner neu aufzubauenen Kondi geht es auch aufwärts. Fahre auf jeder Abendrunde z.Zt. zweimal die "E1" hoch  

@rabbit: Bei der angepeilten AVS: Vergiss die DIGICAM nicht  

schönen heissen Tag noch, ich bin gleich bei angenehmen 21 Grad unterwegs und halte mich anschliessend nur in klimatisierten Räumen auf


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2002)

Also, wie gesagt bringe ich noch die Fischköppe  Beppo und Doris mit. Oder eigentlich umgekehrt, der Beppo nimmt ja mich mit 

Wie in anderen Topics bereits angedeutet wird's für mich wohl ein Härte-Test im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Meine Leisten(-bänder) bereiten mir derzeit wieder Probleme. Scheint wohl doch ein etwas langwierigerer Heilungsprozeß nötig zu sein 

Mal schauen!


----------



## foxi (18. Juni 2002)

@Big-Five: Hab es vor 3Tagen auch mal wieder nach so einer Wahnsinnstour mit 90KM und 500hm in den Knien bekommen - ist aber Gott sei Dank wieder ok. Jungs, wir sind doch kene 20 mehr ! schraubt das persöhnliche Leistungsniveau doch nicht so hoch das die Gesundheit leidet. Wir wollen doch (alle)die Alpen Genießen und kein Rennen fahren ? Ich für meine Seite halte jetzt meinen Stand, hab sowieso momentan nicht die meiste Zeit zum Biken, denn mein Kumpel heiratet bald und ich bin in den Vorbereitungen für den Junggesellenabschied


----------



## Pan (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *@Big-Five: Hab es vor 3Tagen auch mal wieder nach so einer Wahnsinnstour mit 90KM und 500hm in den Knien bekommen - ist aber Gott sei Dank wieder ok. Jungs, wir sind doch kene 20 mehr ! schraubt das persöhnliche Leistungsniveau doch nicht so hoch das die Gesundheit leidet. Wir wollen doch (alle)die Alpen Genießen und kein Rennen fahren ? Ich für meine Seite halte jetzt meinen Stand, hab sowieso momentan nicht die meiste Zeit zum Biken, denn mein Kumpel heiratet bald und ich bin in den Vorbereitungen für den Junggesellenabschied   *



Keine Panik!!! 


Lieber Foxi, frag´ mal Rabbit, wie schön es sein kann mehr als 80km im Harz zu biken!! Und hinterher biste stolz wie Oskar!!!

Ich will nicht grad behaupten, dass die Tour familientauglich ist, aber

- wir haben den ganzen Tag Zeit
- wir fahren *kein* Rennen
- die Steigungen sind überwiegend moderat
- Dein Stand reicht, um unter den beschriebenen Parametern das Ding locker nach Hause zu fahren.


----------



## Gerrit (19. Juni 2002)

Moin,
sacht mal, warum muss denn diese GEILE Tour ausgerechnet am WE vor unserer letzten Klausur stattfinden?? So'n Mist aber auch...hört sich echt gut an, was der Pan sich da wieder ausgetüftelt hat! 


 @Rabbit: Hoffe auf ebenso nette Fotos wie von der letzten, ebenfalls von mir leider nicht mitgefahrenen Deisterrunde!!!

bis denne,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

Mensch Gerrit!

Du hast auch immer neue Ausreden. Erst hieß es, Du hättest kein Dach mehr über'm Kopf jetzt schiebt er 'ne Klausur vor ...

Langsam hegt sich in mir der Verdacht Du bist zu oft auf dem motorisiertem Zweirad unterwegs gewesen und dabei ist dir die Bequemlichkeit zu Kopf gestiegen 
Wirklich, wann haben wir dich eigentlich überhaupt das letzte mal auf einem Bike, motorisiert oder unmotorisiert sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, gesehen? Hast Du überhaupt noch eins?
Gott sei dank ist das ja wie mit dem Radfahren, das verlernt man ja nicht! 

Nix für ungut, viel Glück bei den Klausuren!
 Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (19. Juni 2002)

Naaa.....ab und an dreh' ich schon noch ne Runde, aber für sone Tagesaktionen ist eben keine Zeit. 
Tja...das mit dem Dach muss ich wohl mal per Foto belegen, hm??? Werde ich mal tun! Sieht echt toll aus, unser Haus, sehr luftige Bauweise  

Aber das mit der Bequemlichkeit habe ich nicht so ganz gepickt...  was soll an Moto-Cross bequem sein?? Kannst es ja mal probieren, aber brech' dir man nicht die Löffel ab dabei  

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Ich will nicht grad behaupten, dass die Tour familientauglich ist, aber *


Die Harztour hab ich doch gar nicht gemeint Thorsten, die ist echt super ausgewählt da bin ich mir sicher so wie ich Dich kenne. Ich wollt halt nur den gesundheitlichen Aspekt mal in den Vordergrund rücken damit wir uns nicht so nach oben puschen.  - Bei Rabbit zwickts - bei mir zwackts und Hattrick keult auch wie nen wilder (E1 zweimal rauf - ts ts) Ich mach zum Beispiel immer den selben dummen Fehler, wenn ich mal ca. 1,5Wochen nicht zum Biken gekommen bin dann bin ich so auf entzug das ich wie verrückt in die Pedalen pette und gleich am liebsten nen neuen Rekord aufstellen würde. Hab mich so z.B schon mehrere Male übernommen 
Also Leuts gibt fein acht, dann wird auf unser Alpentour viel gelacht


----------



## Pan (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> Die Harztour hab ich doch gar nicht gemeint Thorsten, die ist echt super ausgewählt da bin ich mir sicher so wie ich Dich kenne. *


----------



## schlaffi (26. Juni 2002)

Also wo Ihr schon so viele hochmotivierte Biker seit , dürfen die Harzer doch nicht fehlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin dabei  (genaue beschreibung des Treffpunktes wäre nicht schlecht ) . Ich feu mich auf ne gute Tour und darauf einige Bikekollegen wiederzutreffen .


----------



## Pan (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *Also wo Ihr schon so viele hochmotivierte Biker seit , dürfen die Harzer doch nicht fehlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich bin dabei  (genaue beschreibung des Treffpunktes wäre nicht schlecht ) . Ich feu mich auf ne gute Tour und darauf einige Bikekollegen wiederzutreffen .  *




Hi Schlaffi!!!

Freu mich auch!!

Herzberg findest Du, nehme ich an 

Hier verläßt Du die B 243 in Richtung Sieber und fährst ein gutes Stück an einer Papierfabrik (links) entlang. Am Ende ist dann rechts ein...


...nein, kein Penny-Markt, ein Getränkehandel - hier parken!!

Start soll um 09:00 Uhr sein!!


PS: Hab übrigens ein höchst interessantes Angebot bzgl. unseres Traums "High-Altitude-Biking" bekommen: All inclusive unter 3000 US-$ - da kann man fast nicht mehr "Nein" sagen...


----------



## onkel (27. Juni 2002)

Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich geneigt am Samstag mit euch zu fahren und den MA am Sonntag zu knicken. Mich nervt an diesem nämlich der frühe Start. Also, wenn ihr noch eine Nachhut brauchen könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2002)

So ich habe die Eckdaten mal im ersten Posting dieses Beitrages zusammengafaßt, so kann man die immer schnell finden!

@onkel: Wie jetzt, der MA ist dir zu früh? Hast Du vielleicht überlesen, daß auch wir bereits um 09:00h starten wollen? 
Das war für mich in meiner Studentenzeit auch immer noch recht früh


----------



## onkel (27. Juni 2002)

9:00 Uhr ist schon eine Zumutung. 
Aber hast du gelesen, wann beim Marathon die Startnummernausgabe ist? Augenringe garantiert!


----------



## Lupus (27. Juni 2002)

Es gibt so gut wie nur ein "Thema", dass mich davon abhalten kann zu biken und mit euch zu fahren - und das ist eingetreten. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächstenmal !

Gruss
Lupus


----------



## foxi (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *nein, kein Penny-Markt, ein Getränkehandel - hier parken!!
> Start soll um 09:00 Uhr sein!! *



sach mal an, kriegen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin (4er) oder wirds zu eng. dann treffen wir uns in Herzberg ??

@Lupus: Schade, Magdeburger-Weg und Deine Fahrtechnik währ  schon dolle anzusehen gewesen. Was ist denn für nen Thema eingetreten??


----------



## Pan (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> 
> sach mal an, kriegen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin (4er) oder wirds zu eng. dann treffen wir uns in Herzberg ??
> ...



Hi Foxi!

Fahrgemeinschaft ist kein Thema - bist dann bitte bis 06:30 Uhr bei mir.  

Das andere Thema, das bei Lupus eingetreten ist...ich vermute mal, hat was mit der holden Weiblichkeit zu tun, gelle Lupus!!?


----------



## Rabbit (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Das andere Thema, das bei Lupus eingetreten ist...ich vermute mal, hat was mit der holden Weiblichkeit zu tun, gelle Lupus!!?  *


Jep, da würde ich jetzt auch drauf wetten


----------



## Hattrick (28. Juni 2002)

@foxi
Die 3 Hamburgies reisen gemeinsam an und werden wohl auch zum Harz geschlossen durchstarten. Ich könnte foxi mitnehmen, da 1.Kombi, 2.Sprit fast umsonst, 3.viel Platz im Auto ist. Also Sa, 6:30 bei Pan.


----------



## foxi (28. Juni 2002)

okidoki, mit Augenringen um 6:30 bin ich bei Pan. - da könnst ein drauf wetten


----------



## schlaffi (29. Juni 2002)

Ach Lupus.......... nicht das ich es Dir nicht gönne , aber manchmal muß man`n doch Prioritäten stezen  . oder ?  
Na aus unserer Alpentruppe sind drei Leute dabei ....
Harzbiker , Thomas aus EF, na und eben ich  

@ Pan ich freu mich schon auf neue Infos für die  GROßE REISE


----------



## Lupus (29. Juni 2002)

und das nächste Mal werde ich wieder radeln. Da weiß man was man reitet !

Erzählt mir nicht, dass es gut war....

Lupus, [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *... 1.Kombi, 2.Sprit fast umsonst ...*


Kann ich bitte auch bei dir mitfahren? 


> _Original geschrieben von Lupus_
> *und das nächste Mal werde ich wieder radeln. Da weiß man was man reitet !*


Hm, das widerum gibt mir jetzt zu denken! Ich dachte eigentlich, Du kennst deine Priorität schon länger?!  
(Oder ist's ein Blind-Date?)


----------



## Badehose (30. Juni 2002)

Die Tour klingt so verlockend, da kann man einfach nicht daheim bleiben. Ich bin dabei!

Allerdings gibt es ein kleines limitierendes Kriterium, das liebe Geld.
Die Anreise als Solist aus HH würde mein Budget übersteigen. Falls noch jemand mit will (Kombi vorhanden mit Platz für drei Personen + Bikes) oder noch Kapazitäten im eigenen PKW frei hat ... ?

Ich würde auch die Anreise am Samstag favorisieren (Abfahrt dann so gegen 6 Uhr  ) und dann auch am Abend wieder zurück. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Lupus (1. Juli 2002)

Ich hab da wohl was nicht mitbekommen.... Is ja erst nächstes WoEnde. Und um da mal etwas Aufklärung zu betreiben, ich hab letztes WE gearbeitet.

Wer fährt wann wohin ??

Lupus


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *Wer fährt wann wohin ??
> *



Lieber Lupus,

lies den Thread nochmal in aller Ruhe durch; das müsste sämtliche Fragen hinreichend beantworten.


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *Ich hab da wohl was nicht mitbekommen.... Is ja erst nächstes WoEnde. Und um da mal etwas Aufklärung zu betreiben, ich hab letztes WE gearbeitet.*


Ist schon klar, an solchen Sachen muß man *immer* etwas *arbeiten*, auch, damits etwas länger hält  


> *Wer fährt wann wohin ??*


Solltest dich vielleicht mal mit badehose kurzschließen, Samstag sehr früh aufstehen und um 0900 in Herzberg aufschlagen!


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Solltest dich vielleicht mal mit badehose kurzschließen, Samstag sehr früh aufstehen und um 0900 in Herzberg aufschlagen! *



Das ist doch der eigentliche Härte Test, oder... ?


----------



## michael59 (2. Juli 2002)

hallo, seit ihr denn am sonntag im solling mit dabei

gruß und viel spaß

michael


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *hallo, seit ihr denn am sonntag im solling mit dabei
> *



Zumindest ich für meinen Teil habe für Sonntag die Teilnahme an einer höchst konspirativen Operation geplant, die ich nur äußerst ungern versäumen möchte.


----------



## momme (2. Juli 2002)

hay pan!

wehe ich kriege im nachhinein zu hören, dass irgendwer am magdeburger weg abgestiegen ist! 

wünsche euch ´ne menge spässle auf der tour!

momme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupus (2. Juli 2002)

9:00 in Bad Herzberg ? Für einen privaten Jet hat es noch nicht gereicht.

DAS IST ZU HART, da bin ich noch nicht mal wieder nüchtern !

Lupus.


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *9:00 in Bad Herzberg ? Für einen privaten Jet hat es noch nicht gereicht.
> 
> DAS IST ZU HART, da bin ich noch nicht mal wieder nüchtern !
> ...



Hehehe...aber sieh es doch mal so: Dafür darfst Du dann den ganzen Tag im Harz rumheizen!!! 

Oder machs wie Rabbit und Co.: Kommst schon am Freitag an den Deisterrand und hast Samstag morgen 1,5 Std gespart.


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Oder machs wie Rabbit und Co.: Kommst schon am Freitag an den Deisterrand und hast Samstag morgen 1,5 Std gespart. *


Trotzdem nicht vergessen, um 6:30h ist Apell bei Pan, das ist 
*HART!*


----------



## foxi (4. Juli 2002)

Hi Leutz
bin z.Zeit etwas generft und muss mal nen bischen Frustbewältigung betreiben.
nur noch Schrott in meiner Umgebung passt als am SA auf !
1. Computer geschrottet (Bios-flashen)
Hab mir erstmal nen Oltimer ausm Keller geholt und zum Leben erweckt - geht sogar P75 Power mit DSL. Warte schon 3Tage auf neue Teile für die Aufrüstung.
2. Waschmasch im arsch gegangen - flux gestern neue bestellt, nun ist erst mal nen Loch in der Haushaltskasse.
3. Der Bremsgriff meiner hinteren Louise süfft etwas, ist also undicht. Neuer ist schon bestellt aber warte schon seit 2Wochen darauf. Hab heute versucht den Bikeshop anzurufen - Keiner zu erreichen nur AB der sagt Heute kein Telefondienst - toll. Werd das Ding aber bis SA wieder flott kriegen, mit Entlüften und so.
4. Wetter ist auch im Arsch - wann wirds Sommer ?
5. mal sehen was heute passiert.

Aber es gibt auch Lichblicke am Horizont

SA - Harz natürlich. Ob ich Sonntag mitfahr...na schaun wa mal !

@momme: In anbetracht der demnächst folgenden Alpentour gebe ich jetzt schon mal zu beim Magdeburgerweg dort wo die Felsformationen sind zu schieben.. äh... nicht möglich also geschickt tragen.

Tolle Infos zur Alpentour, hab mir erst mal nen 25L Bike-Rucksack für den ganzen Krams den wa die 3Tage mitnehmen müssen bestellt. So nen Hüttenschlafsack kann ich mir  vom Nachbarn ausleihen. Seit ihr sicher das man die auf der Hütte sich ausleihen kann ? Auf der Hütte brauchen wir auch leichte Schuhe am besten Badelatschen oder so.(für die Packliste !)

@Rabbit: Also ich werd mir kein Bergritzel(34er) hinten anschaffen. Denke nen 32er hinten tuts auch - Das stehen wir schon durch, zur Not...... Du weisst schon.

@Hattrick: Das mit den Alpenverein ist ne Interessante Sache, ich war auch schon am überlegen - werd aber wohl erst mal unsere Tour abwarten. Es gibt auch ne Zeitschrift für die Mitglieder. Werde mal sehen ob ich meinen Nachbarn bis SA erreiche dann bring ich eine mit wenn Du Interesse hast ?


----------



## Hattrick (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Hi Leutz
> bin z.Zeit etwas generft und muss mal nen bischen Frustbewältigung betreiben.
> ...
> So nen Hüttenschlafsack kann ich mir  vom Nachbarn ausleihen. Seit ihr sicher das man die auf der Hütte sich ausleihen kann ? Auf der Hütte brauchen wir auch leichte Schuhe am besten Badelatschen oder so.(für die Packliste !) *



Hüttenschlafsack leihen ? hätte ich auch gern gewußt. schreibe gleich ne Mail an RieWu.



> *
> @Rabbit: Also ich werd mir kein Bergritzel(34er) hinten anschaffen. Denke nen 32er hinten tuts auch - Das stehen wir schon durch, zur Not...... Du weisst schon. *



Letztes Jahr gings auch ohne, wenns zu heftig wird machen wir beide ne Pause  



> *
> @Hattrick: Das mit den Alpenverein ...bring ich eine mit wenn Du Interesse hast ? *



Die Zeitschrift bitte mitbringen, mach ich aber nur wenn es sich wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Badehose (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *9:00 in Bad Herzberg ? Für einen privaten Jet hat es noch nicht gereicht.
> 
> DAS IST ZU HART, da bin ich noch nicht mal wieder nüchtern !
> ...




Lupus,

Deine Dose Bier kannst Du auch im Auto trinken! Und mal kurz um sechs aufstehen und 20 Meter gehen wird doch wohl auch drin sein. Kannst ja dann noch 2,5 Stunden pennen. Humaner geht´s doch nicht.
Aber ich merk schon, eine(n) Mitstreiter(in) wird´s nicht geben.
Daher schon mal im voraus allen Beteiligten eine geniale Tour. Hoffentlich ohne Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (4. Juli 2002)

Hi Badehose!

Also wenn Du bis Sa., 0630 hier aufschlägst, findet sich auch noch sicherlich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit in den Harz und zurück...

...kannst auch schon Fr. anreisen und ne Schlafstelle hier vorfinden...


Pan, heute mal mit sozialer Ader...


----------



## Badehose (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Badehose!
> 
> Also wenn Du bis Sa., 0630 hier aufschlägst, findet sich auch noch sicherlich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit in den Harz und zurück...
> ...



Hey Pan,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich werde heute abend entscheiden, ob ich dabei bin. Habe ich eine Möglichkeit, Dich zu kontaktieren, falls ich die Anreise heute wähle? Eintreffen wäre dann so gegen 21/22 Uhr. Da seid Ihr bestimmt noch auf großer Kneipentour.

Sollte ich morgen früh fahren, ist es wirklich günstiger von HH direkt über die A7 in Zielgebiet zu reisen. Sonst müsste ich ja noch eher aus den Federn!!!

Mal sehen ...


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Eintreffen wäre dann so gegen 21/22 Uhr. Da seid Ihr bestimmt noch auf großer Kneipentour.*


WC, also: Wohl C(K)aum! 
Am Samstag ist ja bereits um 6:30h Sammeln bei Pan angesagt. Schließlich wollen wir ja um 9:00h am Treffpunkt im Harz sein.

Die große Kneipentour findet dann sicher erst am Samstagabend statt, sofern wir nicht nach der Knüppeltour alle Tot in's Bett fallen  

Beppo, Doris und ich haben uns heute zu 16:30h bei mir in Ahrensburg verabredet. Wollen dort so gegen 17:00h aufbrechen.
Könnten dich also gegen ca. 17:30h wieder bei TrengaDE auflesen  und einer von uns könnte Umsteigen.
Könntest Du das auch so früh schaffen?


----------



## Badehose (5. Juli 2002)

Hey Rabbit,

das haut leider nicht hin. Habe heute noch ein Meeting mit Open End. Wird also bestimmt später als 17:30 Uhr. Also, fahrt einfach!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch noch.


----------



## Bodo (5. Juli 2002)

Hi Bikekumpelz,

verdammt unchristliche Zeit habt ihr da mal wieder vereinbart.
Wer hat denn von euch ein Handy mit zur Tour, so dass wir uns
kontakten können, falls ich ein paar Minuten zu spät kommen
sollte?
@Pan : Könnte ich die Tour am grossen Knollen zurück nach Herzberg irgendwie sinnvoll beenden. Muss nämlich um 19.00
wieder zu Hause sein, würde das passen?


----------



## Pan (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bodo _
> *@Pan : Könnte ich die Tour am grossen Knollen zurück nach Herzberg irgendwie sinnvoll beenden. Muss nämlich um 19.00
> wieder zu Hause sein, würde das passen? *



Geht!! Folgst dann einfach der Wegweisung "Herzberg/Steile Wand" - sind ca. 7-8km bis zum Startpunkt.


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bodo _
> *Hi Bikekumpelz,
> Wer hat denn von euch ein Handy mit zur Tour, so dass wir uns
> kontakten können, falls ich ein paar Minuten zu spät kommen
> sollte?*


0190 / 333 666 

OK, hier meine richtige:
0170 / 4695240
Laß aber ggf. länger klingeln, steckt ja im Säckle und wer weiß, wo ich/wir geade stecken 
Und hoffen wir, daß ich da dann auch auf empfang bin


----------



## foxi (7. Juli 2002)

So Leutz,
ich sag nur saugeil, und es war wirklich ein Härtetest.  Hier schon mal das Höhenprovil der Tour. Bericht und Fotos werden bestimmt noch folgen wenn alle wieder at home sind.
Mein Dank geht an den Organisator, Die Autofahrer fürs mitnehmen und jeden der bei der Tour mit dabei war. Ein dickes Lob und Respekt geht an Doris die die komplette Tour mit durchgezogen hat


----------



## Pan (7. Juli 2002)

...Lady!!! 

Kann Foxi nur zustimmen: Wie dieses zarte Persönchen jede, aber auch wirklich jede fahrbare Steigung hochgeastet ist (übrigens auch am zweiten Tag im Bückeberg!!) das nötigt wirklich allerhöchsten Respekt ab! (obwohl sie natürlich gute 30kg weniger als unsereiner mitschleppen muß  )

Kann nur sagen, hier sitzt ein ganz ganz schwer beeindruckter Pan!!

Axo, dabei waren

Doris ( die FrauenQuote  )
Rabbit (der AufdemDownhilllBananenEsser  )
Beppo (die BeinaheMoorLeiche  )
Bodo (wie kann man sein Bike nur so mit Tape zukleistern!!??  )
Harzbiker (unser UmRaucherpausenWinsler  )
Schlaffi (wie immer ein Genuß, den Kerl erfürchtig beim DH zu bewundern!)
Thomas ( der EastPackTravelRucksackfahrer)
Hattrick (das Schlammschwein)
Foxi (derMitHarzbikersolidarischMitraucher)
Rainer (nicht das erste Mal mein mobiler Ersatzteillieferant)
Meinereiner (BeinaheWasserLeiche und Bremser (der einzige Plattfuß ging auf meine Kappe, trotz Tubeless, *******!!!))

Zur Tour:

Sorry Leute, die 2km-Schiebe-/Trage-/Kletterstrecke in alpin anmutender Landschaft war eigentlich so nicht eingeplant... 
und ich weiß es selbst nur zu genau: das war sauhart und im ersten Moment ziemlich frustrierend...

...aber als Training für den Fimberpass kanns sicher nicht schaden! 

Sehts mir bitte nach, nobody is perfect....

Hoffe, es hat dennoch ein wenig Spaß gemacht! Ich fands jedenfalls ganz nett! 

So denn, bis zum nächsten "Test"...


----------



## schlaffi (7. Juli 2002)

Danke Danke für nen suuuper geilen Sa. Es war mal wieder eine nette Tour mit coolen Leuten .  Ich glaub wir sind reif für die Alpen.
Na dann allen eine schöne Tour , bis dann Ingo.

Ach übrigens , als ich Doris , die doch krasse Schiebepassage 
mit ihrem Bike hochkommen sah .................. war mir klar , Herkules war ein Spinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Sorry Leute, die 2km-Schiebe-/Trage-/Kletterstrecke in alpin anmutender Landschaft war eigentlich so nicht eingeplant...
> und ich weiß es selbst nur zu genau: das war sauhart und im ersten Moment ziemlich frustrierend...*



Sicher war das hart, aber auch lehrreich - jetzt weiss ich jedenfalls das meine Schuhe zum klettern auf Fels geeignet sind.  

aarrrggg mir jucks gerade teuflisch....... 
Sacht mal habt ihr auch so viel von den Mückenstichen bei mir sind es schätze mal über 50Stück an Armen und Beinen. Das nächste mal muss ich wohl an dieses Autan Zeugs denken !


----------



## Hattrick (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> 
> Sicher war das hart, aber auch lehrreich - jetzt weiss ich jedenfalls das meine Schuhe zum klettern auf Fels geeignet sind.
> ...



Ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen: Mega - Doris hats uns richtig gezeigt, Respekt !
@Pan: im Nachhinein betrachtet war die alpine Einlage "knuffig" und zeigte mir, dass man Klettereigenschaften nicht nur aufs Bike beziehen muss. (ging 100m weiter ein Sessellift hoch ?)
@foxi: bei mir sind es ähnlich viele, um die Viecher das nächste Mal abzuschrecken hilft nur ein chemisch riechender Ganzkörperanzug.

Supergeile Tour, danke an Pan für die Planung. Was mich erstaunte: Keinen erkennbaren technischen Defekt (die Reifenpanne kurz vor Schluß ignoriere ich nicht einmal)  und das bei 11 Verrückten welche weder Material noch sich selbst schonten.


----------



## michael59 (8. Juli 2002)

meine uneingeschränkte bewunderung. in allerheim haben wir uns tapfer geschlagen, ich hoffe ihr seid das nächste mal mit dabei


michael


----------



## felixthewolf (8. Juli 2002)

hi leute

ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen.
stellt euch mal vor wie toll es gewesen wäre wenn es auf der hälfte der strecke angefangen hätte zu regnen (die, die beim 1. ibc-treffen im harz dabei waren wissen was ich meine)

das mit den mücken kann ich euch erklären:

Quen und ich haben festgestellt wie man sich dei viecher vom leibe hällt. - einfach nicht stehen bleiben.

wenn das bei euch so schlimm ist, dann müsst ihr ganz schön viel rumgestanden haben (was bei 80km+ im harz aber durchaus erlaubt ist).

ich will fotos sehen!!! und genaue daten!!!

gruss, felix,

der z.z. in leipzig ist und sonst aber mit quen garantiert mitgefahren wäre


----------



## Hattrick (8. Juli 2002)

@ felixthewolf 
Daten siehe Seite 3, Profil - posting von foxi.
Die Tierchen haben uns im Sumpfgebiet des Oderteiches erwischt. Da ging es, Bike geschultert, balancierend auf Baumstämmen zum rettenden Ufer.


----------

